# The Soprano Voice



## MilikKashad (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello, 

I'm new to the forum but I am an AVID opera fan  

--I have a YouTube channel devoted to to voice (not me singing lol) .. I wanted to start a small educational series on vocal fach. I would like to start to serious by examining the soprano voice. I know the soprano voice is split into different types: Soubrette/Light Lyric, Full Lyric, Spinto and Dramatic. I feel like I am well versed in being able to identify voices types on my own; however, I need a little help trying to explain it to others what I think. 

I am seeking to find out within each type of voice type what are the characteristics of each. For example, how does the voice sound in the lower, middle and higher register. What is the tonal quality these voices typically have etc... A lot of people are interested in learning about this and I am interested in making a video of it! 

Any help would greatly be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I foresee some very detailed responses from our fach expert, Balalaikaboy.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I foresee some very detailed responses from our fach expert, Balalaikaboy.


*waves* =)

I'll start off with the lighter weight sopranos

before I begin, keep in mind that the fach system isn't perfect, and there are singers who can sing rep from close by fachs. in general, lyric sopranos and lighter coloratura sopranos can cover each other's rep, but it doesn't fit them like a glove the way it will for a singer singing in her most natural fach.

often times people make lots of distinctions between soprano leggiero, soprano sfogato (which has conflicting definitions), soubrette, etc....but from a practical perspective, we can more or less lump them into lyric coloratura soprano since these types sing more or less the same repertoire.

*lyric coloratura soprano:* a bright soprano voice with a high upper extension that can perform effortless vocal runs and dance above the staff

examples
Roberta Peters





Beverly Sills





Natalie Dessay





*lyric soprano:* a more middle range soprano voice, generally specializing in long legato phrases and having a somewhat melancholic timbre. some lyric sopranos are lighter and have a timbre more like coloratura sopranos, while others are creamier, more womanly and have a slightly darker timbre.

examples of light lyric sopranos
Annick Massis





Barbara Bonney





examples of full lyric sopranos
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf





Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I foresee some very detailed responses from our fach expert, Balalaikaboy.


He's readable like a book sometimes. :angel:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> He's readable like a book sometimes. :angel:


But there's always a new edition.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

next up
*dramatic coloratura soprano:* basically, a voice that combines the impressive vocal weight of a heavier soprano with the flexibility of a lighter coloratura. however, I find this fach a big ambiguous because it describes a range of _completely_ different types of voices suited for completely different types of roles.

so, with that being said, I took the liberty of breaking this fach up in a manner which I think makes more sense from both the standpoint of the listener and, more importantly, the singer trying to find repertoire which won't hurt her voice. keep in mind that I am _not_ a professional, and this isn't really an official bifurcation, but hopefully you find it useful.

*Type 1:* essentially, a dramatic soprano with strong agility.
*examples of roles:* Norma, Lady Macbeth, Abigaille, 
*examples of singers:*
Ghena Dimitrova





Marisa Galvany





*Type 2:* more of a weighty lyric soprano with some extra bite and ability to sing coloratura passages. think Mozart or more dramatic Rossini
*examples of roles:* Donna Anna, Elettra, Semiramide, Violetta 
*examples of singers:* 
Mariella Devia





Rita Shane





*Type 3:* sits in the same high tessitura of a lyric coloratura, but with a weight more similar to a spinto soprano 
*examples of roles:* Esclarmonde, Queen of the Night (if it's sung right)
*examples of singers:*
Joan Sutherland





Edda Moser


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

ftr: I consider a fair number of "dramatic" coloratura sopranos to be more lyric. ex: I don't consider June Anderson, Edita Gruberova or Diana Damrau to be dramatic voices in any capacity because the have little vocal weight.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

How would you classify someone who sings Melisande, Donna Anna, Anne Trulove (Rake's Progress) and Lulu?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Becca said:


> How would you classify someone who sings Melisande, Donna Anna, Anne Trulove (Rake's Progress) and Lulu?


Donna Anna would be in the second group, and haven't heard the other two

PS: LMAO! I originally misread the first one as "Missande" and thought "wait...what? there's a Game of Thrones opera?!"


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Donna Anna would be in the second group, and haven't heard the other two
> 
> PS: LMAO! I originally misread the first one as "Missande" and thought "wait...what? there's a Game of Thrones opera?!"


That much I could figure out but I was interested in how you would fit that into the fachs for the other 3 pieces, however if you are unfamiliar with any of them, then...!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

How do you characterize a soprano sfogato/assoluta?


----------

